# Plus d'images sur PowerBook G4



## Djipsy5 (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde


Je viens avec déception vous expliquer mon problème: J'ai utilisé mon PowerBook sous OS X Tiger il y a quelques heures et tout marchait nickel ! Mais j'ai décidé de retirer le disque dur pour y installer Leopard à partir d'un autre Mac. Je le retire sans problème et j'y installe OS X Leopard. Je reviens le mettre dans mon PowerBook et là surprise, le Mac démarre bien mais l'écran affiche du noir ! Attention, j'ai as dis que l'écran ne s'allume pas, mais qu'il affichait du noir ! J'ai pensé à la carte graphique et franchement, je n'ai remarqué aucun problème précédemment. Je suis perduuuuuu......


----------



## Madalvée (2 Janvier 2013)

C'est un Leopard installé sur un Macintel ?
Pourquoi ne pas avoir simplement utilisé le mode cible par port firewire ?


----------



## Djipsy5 (2 Janvier 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est un Leopard installé sur un Macintel ?
> Pourquoi ne pas avoir simplement utilisé le mode cible par port firewire ?



Non, j'ai installé Léopard en mettant le DD dans un autre powerbook dont le lecteur était encore nickel ! Le mien était endommagé depuis longtemps !


----------



## matacao (2 Janvier 2013)

Le coeur du système de la carte mére doit être encore sous Tigre car ce genre de méthode marche que si les deux PB sont sous léopard et a ceux moment la tu peux inter-changer les disques dur. A vérifié.

Essaye plutot de mettre le lecteur de cd qui fonctionne dans le PB ou tu veux installer léopard et de l'installer sur un DD propre.


----------



## Djipsy5 (3 Janvier 2013)

matacao a dit:


> Le coeur du système de la carte mére doit être encore sous Tigre car ce genre de méthode marche que si les deux PB sont sous léopard et a ceux moment la tu peux inter-changer les disques dur. A vérifié.
> 
> Essaye plutot de mettre le lecteur de cd qui fonctionne dans le PB ou tu veux installer léopard et de l'installer sur un DD propre.





Je veux bien mais là mon écran me fait ses caprices! Il marche une 30taines de minutes puis devient noir tout à coup et je suis obligé d'éteindre l'ordi par pression sur le bouton de mise sous tension. Et après le redémarrage, tout est nickel, puis ca recommence dans 30minutes. J'ai peur que cela soit lié a la RAM, ne pensez-vous pas aussi ?


----------



## matacao (3 Janvier 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Je veux bien mais là mon écran me fait ses caprices! Il marche une 30taines de minutes puis devient noir tout à coup et je suis obligé d'éteindre l'ordi par pression sur le bouton de mise sous tension. Et après le redémarrage, tout est nickel, puis ca recommence dans 30minutes. J'ai peur que cela soit lié a la RAM, ne pensez-vous pas aussi ?


Peu etre la ram sinon ca peux etre la nape de conection de l'ecran ou alors la carte mere.


----------



## esv^^ (3 Janvier 2013)

Je ne pense pas que la RAM soit la cause de tes problèmes: je penche plutôt pour l'inverter ou rien du tout. Si tu veut en avoir le cur net, installe Léopard en mode target directement sur ton bon PowerBook. 

Et reviens nous voir après!


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2013)

Essaie de booter sur un autre Mac en mode "target" 
Si ça tient plus de 30mn c'est un soucis software. Si tu as le même truc au bout de 30mn c'est hardware !


----------



## esv^^ (4 Janvier 2013)

Pourquoi si ça tient plus de 30 minutes ce serait forcément un probleme hardware ?


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2013)

Ben s'il boote sur un autre disque (en mode target c'est le but) à moins qu'il n'ait le même problème software sur l'autre disque, c'est un soucis hardware, non ?


----------



## esv^^ (5 Janvier 2013)

Ah ok, vu comme ça...


----------



## Djipsy5 (10 Janvier 2013)

:rateau: ! J'ai trouvé le problème. C'était bien a cause de la RAM, mais pas de la RAM en tant que mémoire mais de le seconde fente pour RAM qui déconne.
Lorsque je connecte de la RAM dessus cela marche pour une 30taine de minutes puis tout à coup l'ordi devient briquée (même la souris ne bouge plus, totale inactivité) ! J'ai essayer d'y mettre plusieurs RAM mais cette fente continue à frreezer la machine ! Alors que faire ? Remplacer la carte mère ? :mouais:


----------



## esv^^ (11 Janvier 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> :rateau: Remplacer la carte mère ? :mouais:



Ca voudrait dire re-payer un ordi... SI c'est vraiment le cas, pense à évoluer vers une autre machine!


----------



## Djipsy5 (12 Janvier 2013)

Sisi tkt, je suis en possession, d'un MacBook Pro Sandy bridge mais j'aime bien mes vieux powerbook ! C'est avec eux que j'ai découvert le monde Mac. Et selon toi, si je devvais m'en débarrasser, ce serait au profit d'un iPad ? iPod touch 5G ?


----------



## matacao (12 Janvier 2013)

Ne t'en débarrasse pas. Donne a un collectionneur de mac ou met le coté, si sa ce trouve tu tombera sur une occasion qui permettra de le réparer.

L'iPad pour ta réponse car c'est pareil que l'ipod touch 5G mais en plus grand et en retina.

PS: si tu t'en débarrasse contacte moi par MP avant.


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Janvier 2013)

t'as du faire le bon gros borate pour fusiller le dock de ram !!! 

En plus un peu dommage d'avoir installé Leo à partir d'un autre mac et d'avoir tout démonté alors que tu pouvais le faire à partir de l'USB ( si c'est un supérieur à 830 mghz ) car oui c'est une vieille légende on peu installer OSX depuis USB sur les G4 ( je l'ai fait il y a deux semaine ) et de plus 10.5 est capable d'upgrader 10.4 à partir de 10.4 , il suffisait juste de mettre ton DVD , de le monter et de lancer l'installation de 10.5 . 

C'est vraiment dommage .


----------



## esv^^ (12 Janvier 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Sisi tkt, je suis en possession, d'un MacBook Pro Sandy bridge mais j'aime bien mes vieux powerbook ! C'est avec eux que j'ai découvert le monde Mac. Et selon toi, si je devvais m'en débarrasser, ce serait au profit d'un iPad ? iPod touch 5G ?



Ca dépend ce que tu veut faire avec: un iTouch et un iPad ont des utilisations reès différentes, un iPad s'approchant plus d'un portable; Si c'est pour taffer, l'iPod ne te servira à rien!


----------



## Djipsy5 (12 Janvier 2013)

@esv: D'accord, je vais dans ce cas opter pour l'iPad afin de pouvoir lire des vidéos sur youtube car avec ma vieille carte graphique, tout est saccadé.

@jellyvboy74: tu as raison, j'ai vraiment fais une boulette. Du coup je suis obligé de bosser sur FCP 5 et Adobe Premiere avec seulement 512 Mo de RAM (je vous dis pas à quel point la machine plante).

@Matacao: D'accord ! Ca marche !


----------



## esv^^ (12 Janvier 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> @esv: D'accord, je vais dans ce cas opter pour l'iPad afin de pouvoir lire des vidéos sur youtube car avec ma vieille carte graphique, tout est saccadé.




Attends attends!
Que veut tu faire avec? Du boulot? Des tableurs, des présentations, des documents? Des loisirs? Des jeux, des films, des livres? De la musique seulement? Veut tu quelque chose de très portable?

Autant de critère qu'il faut renseigner avant d'acheter, car 500 balles, c'est pas rien!


----------



## Djipsy5 (12 Janvier 2013)

Je voudrai bien surfer sur le Net avec mobilité, jouer à des jeux iOS hautement 3D (en totale fluidité), je vais faire quelques documents avec Keynote, j'écouterai bien de la musique aussi ! Mais d'après vous, un Powerbook G4 1,67Ghz (dernier modèle) vaut t'il le prix d'un iPad 2 ? iPad 3 ? iPad 4 ?


----------



## esv^^ (13 Janvier 2013)

Pour les utilisations que tu veut avoir, le PowerBook G4 est complètement "has been"!

Vas y pour l'iPad!
Le 4 est tout simplement génial!


----------



## Djipsy5 (13 Janvier 2013)

Ok merci pour ton aide. Une dernière question stp:

Si je devais vendre un powerbook (le plus puissant de sa gamme) avec 512Mo de RAM monté. Avec un superdrive et une batterie HS, combien cela vaudrait ? Cela me permettrait de m'offrir un iPad (meme si d'occasion) ? Voici quelques photos pour infos http://forums.macg.co/members/djipsy5/albums/iphotos-590142/


----------



## esv^^ (13 Janvier 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Ok merci pour ton aide. Une dernière question stp:
> 
> Si je devais vendre un powerbook (le plus puissant de sa gamme) avec 512Mo de RAM monté. Avec un superdrive et une batterie HS, combien cela vaudrait ? Cela me permettrait de m'offrir un iPad (meme si d'occasion) ? Voici quelques photos pour infos http://forums.macg.co/members/djipsy5/albums/iphotos-590142/



Malheureusement pas beaucoup... Perso, je mettrais pas plus de 200 étant donné qu'à 300 on trouve des MacBook avec processeur Intel...


----------



## Djipsy5 (13 Janvier 2013)

Dommage ! Je pourrai pas avoir l'iPad. Tant pis  

Merci de ton aimabilité et de ton assistance.


----------



## esv^^ (13 Janvier 2013)

Essaye toujours: qui ne tente rien n'a rien...


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Janvier 2013)

Alors surfer sur le net , faire de la photo , un petit peu de montage leger , de la MAO , itunes et divx/DVD pas de soucis 

Par contre regarder des vidéos YT c'est mort , tout simplement parce qu'adobe n'est plus mis à jour et que la carte vidéo des powerbouquetin n'est plus dans le coup . De plus tu peu oublier iOS car l'architecture étant ppc aucuns jeux n'est compatible et de toute façon il ne serait pas assez puissant pour les jeux de maintenant (toujours à cause du chipset d'époque ) . 

Donc pour ce que tu veux en faire Go iPAD ou alors trouver un macbook blanc d'occase .


----------



## Djipsy5 (14 Janvier 2013)

Okay, dans ce cas je vais faire mes économies pour prendre l'iPad ! Merci


----------

